# my 05 brute turns over slow



## trev (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a 05 brute force 750 that has a month old battery and a band new starter solenoid on it. And when its cold it turns over very slow it will eventually fire and run good but that first start is a battle!! Please help


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

id start with loose corrodid battery , starter and relay contact points


----------



## trev (Jan 6, 2013)

I cleaned and brushed the connections on both the battery and the starter relay and made sure it had good voltage before trying to start it...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Does it only turn slow on first start or all starts

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trev (Jan 6, 2013)

It turns slower at first just because its cold and takes a bit to fire .. when its warmed up its still.a little slow but fires right up normally right away. Thanks for the feed back


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

I had to ditch my stock battery in my BF, after that, no probs with start

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

did it just start to do that?


----------



## trev (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes it just started I took it on a trip and def put it in some water.....I've had this battery for just over a month ( Walmart special) and has done fine till now


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

My bet would be the walmart special , was it rated for a brute or did you just grab the one that looked like it would work , I almost did that at walmart and that little voice in my head said nooooooooooo.


----------



## trev (Jan 6, 2013)

it is a BS 14 witch I believe is the correct one. The reason I swapped it out with the stock one is because the stock battery was doing the same thing ..it even sounds like a weak battery when it trys to start but both had good voltage @ 12.5


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know anything about rebuild parts on a brute starter but I would guess you have a bad starter. Probably the shaft bushing is wore out

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

well put a booster on it and see whAt it dous


----------



## trev (Jan 6, 2013)

When I put the jump booster on it she fires right up and doesn't strain at all... its like it always needs extra cold cranking amps. But it was fine when the battery was brand new. Its very frustrating


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Get use to it when it's cold. Early year model carbed brutes were VERY cold natured.... The more you crank it and let it run when you're not riding it, the better. If I knew through the winter I wasnt going to ride much, I'd go out ant start my 07 and let it run 10 min at least twice a week.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

My 06 is tough to crank when cold, I do believe it to be the nature of the beast


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

Yup, same here on the slow start, I went as far as replacing all wiring, Power leads, extra grounds, ford solenoid and a new agm batt. To still have the same slow first start.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah I am not that familiar with brute starters. Do brutes do this in winter when they are new?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Goodtimes said:


> Do brutes do this in winter when they are new?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Carbed ones yes


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

